# What to do with bags of leftover yarn from projects...



## Reezy (Nov 5, 2011)

I just don't like to discard small amounts of yarn after the main project is finished. Here's the situation: There is not enough to make even half of ONE sock, but I keep it. Well, it's adding up and I have a ridiculous amount of this 'n that and it's all taking up space. I've used some of it in the past to knit pretty scarves where you CO 150+ stitches and use only one strand at a time from one end to the other in a moss-type stitch, and that works well, but it would be great to have some other ideas. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## hh2009yc (Mar 12, 2015)

Make hats for the homeless or NICU at hospitals and
Afghans/baby blankets using multiple colors.

My friend cuts the small pieces in about 2 inch lengths and puts them out for the birds to use to make a nest.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I met a gal this past winter who was working a scarp yarn shawl using all sock weight yarns and mitered squares. She was using only 15 stitches for each square so the squares were only about 2 inches. Made a beautiful shawl. She said she laid the yarns out on her bed to decide what order to put them in. Some of the ball she was using were less than 2 inches so she put them together to create 2 colored squares.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Scrap yarn lapgan.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a fun website for leftovers

http://simpleknits.blogspot.com/2008/03/500-patterns-to-knit-with-1-285-yards.html


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Maybe make a shawl or blanket and just take one ball until you use it up, then grab another one. 


I have a friend who is making a blanket with her scrap yarn. Every time she finishes a project she picks up the blanket and adds on the left over, and then put it aside until the next left over yarn is available. It is coming out really nice.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree that hats for homeless and/or local newborn nursery are wonderful ideas. Also, the idea of a scrap afghan to donate is another good one. You can always find a group in the area that would be happy to have it, I'm sure, if you don't want to do anything with it. Just don't let it go to waste.


----------



## jennettegreed (May 5, 2013)

Doll clothes and accessories.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Magic balls.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I use them with solid colors to make baby sweaters and striped socks, mosaic knits


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

sschimel said:


> Magic balls.


I agree. A magic ball makes a wonderful potato chip scarf. They are fun to knit and oh so colourful when you make them with a magic ball.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I use them for stitch markers, provisional cast ons, waste yarn for afterthought heels or thumbs, repair work, or small areas of intarsia or other colour work.

There are some craft projects where you take snippets of yarn, add fabric glue, and create bowls or make flat shapes that you can cut to shape and make into earrings or other jewellery.

* Do not give them to birds - there are reports from conservation groups that the birds are ingesting the bits of yarn and choking, or just having the yarn stuck in their belly because they can't process the material through their systems so they starve, and in some cases, they are getting their feet and legs tangled and broken *


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

JEWELRY 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&photo=yes&query=jewelry&pc=jewelry&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

yourmother306 said:


> Here is a fun website for leftovers
> 
> http://simpleknits.blogspot.com/2008/03/500-patterns-to-knit-with-1-285-yards.html


Thanks so much for this website. I love using leftovers almost more than starting something new, because it's such a good feeling to be creative. I'm sure some of the ideas on this site will help spark some more projects.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

What is a magic bowl?


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

Senior Manors or Care Places like to have yarn--- we have a neighbor hood community paper and always looking for yarn they do mittens and scarfs for the needy


----------



## REGeddes (Feb 3, 2013)

Most of us are in a similar position. We just hate to throw away those colourful tiny balls of this and that. Check out Ravelry for patterns on knitted or crocheted necklaces; make dolly blankets with Granny squares; small toys, coasters, striped baby hats.


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

I would use the yarn to make granny squares for an afghan.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

* Do not give them to birds - there are reports from conservation groups that the birds are ingesting the bits of yarn and choking, or just having the yarn stuck in their belly because they can't process the material through their systems so they starve, and in some cases, they are getting their feet and legs tangled and broken *[/quote]

I've heard this too so never put yarn out for the birds. Dog hair on the other hand is something I've been putting out for years and the birds love it for their nests. I have an overabundance of that right now. lol


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

is there an old folks home around you donate the left over yarns.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> Maybe make a shawl or blanket and just take one ball until you use it up, then grab another one.
> 
> I have a friend who is making a blanket with her scrap yarn. Every time she finishes a project she picks up the blanket and adds on the left over, and then put it aside until the next left over yarn is available. It is coming out really nice.


Love this idea!


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

What is a magic ball?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

hobbyknit said:


> What is a magic ball?


That is where you tie your yarns together, leaving the tails an inch or two long, then knit (or crochet) with the resulting "new" ball of multicolour yarn. The tails become a design feature fringe. If you don't like the fringe, you can join the yarn in other ways, and/or weave them in.


----------



## Reezy (Nov 5, 2011)

Love the magic ball idea. How do you join the yarns, with a knot, or ?????


----------



## Reezy (Nov 5, 2011)

Reezy said:


> Love the magic ball idea. How do you join the yarns, with a knot, or ?????


Ha! Should have read the previous post.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Go to Ravelry and search for "uses for stash" and then another search for "magic ball". Incidentally you can join your magic ball whatever way you want and if you don't like the idea of leaving the ends do the magic join or the Russian join.


----------



## jrfromne (Oct 4, 2013)

Shautzie said:


> What is a magic bowl?


I would also like to know.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

On the other hand, there is this report from the National Wildlife Foundation:

http://www.nwf.org/news-and-magazines/national-wildlife/birds/archives/1994/recycling-for-the-birds.aspx



Kathie said:


> * Do not give them to birds - there are reports from conservation groups that the birds are ingesting the bits of yarn and choking, or just having the yarn stuck in their belly because they can't process the material through their systems so they starve, and in some cases, they are getting their feet and legs tangled and broken *


I've heard this too so never put yarn out for the birds. Dog hair on the other hand is something I've been putting out for years and the birds love it for their nests. I have an overabundance of that right now. lol[/quote]


----------



## grandmapaws (Apr 13, 2014)

Reezy said:


> I just don't like to discard small amounts of yarn after the main project is finished. Here's the situation: There is not enough to make even half of ONE sock, but I keep it. Well, it's adding up and I have a ridiculous amount of this 'n that and it's all taking up space. I've used some of it in the past to knit pretty scarves where you CO 150+ stitches and use only one strand at a time from one end to the other in a moss-type stitch, and that works well, but it would be great to have some other ideas. Thanks for any suggestions!


I made a headband in stripes angled by increasing in second stitch and decreasing in last stitch,,,of Kroy stretchy verigated sock yarn, and it looks so good. I had received a stash of used yarn from my sister, and there were 7 or 8 colors, love it! Gail


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

Helix knitting! Use one color of main yarn, such as black or white. The second color can be your left-over yarn. If you run out of the second color before the project is complete, just start using another ball of left over yarn. Helix knitting is a great way to use up bits of yarn. And, depending upon how much left over yarn you have, you can make smaller or larger helix projects.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

I was in the same situation with lots and lots of yarn leftovers .. I started a "Beekeepers Quilt". The pattern is actually done in sock weight yarn, but I used ww .. so mine is obviously bigger. It's also a quick on the go project to keep in your purse.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

I made a linen stitch scarf with my sock yarn leftovers! One of my favorite scarves.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

The Beekeepers Quilt is a really gorgeous pattern, and so clever.

There is a free crocheted version on Ravelry, too. I'm inclined to try it because I crochet much faster than I knit.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-apiary-puff



m2hvnfn said:


> I was in the same situation with lots and lots of yarn leftovers .. I started a "Beekeepers Quilt". The pattern is actually done in sock weight yarn, but I used ww .. so mine is obviously bigger. It's also a quick on the go project to keep in your purse.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

There used to be a project that animal shelters used, call the "Snuggles" project, where people made and donated blankets (small ones, pet size) for the animals to make them feel more at home and to take with them when adopted. I have not looked it up in a long time, but I have always meant to do some of that. I am making a rug with my leftovers. I started it as a pet blanket, but it was so pretty, I put it on the floor and it is still there. I am making another.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

painthoss said:


> The Beekeepers Quilt is a really gorgeous pattern, and so clever.
> 
> There is a free crocheted version on Ravelry, too. I'm inclined to try it because I crochet much faster than I knit.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-apiary-puff


I have the crochet version also. I even tried doing it in the Tunisian knit stitch .. like the look, but too much thinking involved when I want something 'mindless'. I have aout 200 made already .. not sure how many I will need to make a king size blanket .. but I will keep going! Have fun!


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

You could also donate the yarn to your local senior center, boys & girls club, or your church.
I make lots of prayer shawls and found this pattern for a pocket prayer shawl - uses ball between the size of a golf ball and tennis ball. I make out of whatever I grab some #3,
some #4. Depends what you are looking for.
http://www.osagecityumc.com/838768 
you may have to look under "outreach" and scroll down to prayer shawl. I have the site favorited for my usage.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I love the scrap yarn bowls.


----------



## nmorris (Oct 14, 2014)

My niece recently asked for all of my oddments of wool to make a pom pom rug.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Reezy said:


> Love the magic ball idea. How do you join the yarns, with a knot, or ?????


I create a Magic Ball with different leftover yarns and make the joins using a Magic knot and if you a don't like knots, try a Russian join.

Both techniques can be viewed on You Tube!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

I use all the leftovers to embellish my knitting with duplicate stitch or any other suitable embroidery


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I knit a lot for the church bazaar that we hold every November. The proceeds go for charity work and or needed repairs to our more than 100 year old building. American doll clothes go like hot cakes and I love to knit the little outfits. If you have someone in your life with a little girl they certainly would love them. I have a few friends who give me their scraps and I am always most grateful.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

What is a magic ball?


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is a cute pattern using sock yarn 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leftie

a friend made one from scraps it was very nice


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Try a preschool. Kids love to make art work with yarn.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

What about making the hexagon bee keepers quilt. You could then just knit the left over yarn right when you finish the sock and just have a basket with hexies instead of left over yarn. when getting enough you could then put them together and start over.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/download/12503?_ct=coshqvjio-fqjjuhdi-temdbeqt&_ctp=12503

I made a bunch of these hung them on a mini clothes line and my granddaughter uses it for an advent calendar. I am now doing mini hats for my other grands. I don't have a pattern for those I just made it up. 
I've gotten so many comments on how cute they are I will continue to make them for friends


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

painthoss said:


> The Beekeepers Quilt is a really gorgeous pattern, and so clever.
> 
> There is a free crocheted version on Ravelry, too. I'm inclined to try it because I crochet much faster than I knit.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-apiary-puff


Thank you for this beautiful pattern. You don't have to wait for scraps, it warrants full skeins, maybe one for each color. Can't wait to start one.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I make a magic ball. I make hats for charity. they are fun to make and of course they are all different. It's fun to see how they develop. I met someone on Freecycle and she makes lapghans (knit and crochet) for vets so I give her some odds & ends too.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Perhaps knit (or crochet) baby hats for preemies/newborns--many of us do so for charity donations. If you can K or C at least a couple of rows with one color, then use another--variegated "beanies" are truly adorable and, of course, colorful!! A friend of mine is crocheting small flowers for me, which I sew onto my baby hats. So adorable. I'm sure you'll find a great use for "leftovers"--never throw away! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

While looking through my youtube patterns, found this one for using scraps of sock yarn. Have also used the same technique with DK and sport yarns also.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Donate them to my local school, Library, and to a woman in my knitting group so her kids craft group has supplies.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I make dish/wash cloths or start making squares for a put together throw. Learn how to do latch hook where the yarn is cut short to accommodate a pillow or rug...get a mesh onion bags and put ends in it for the birds so they can use it for their nests...craft projects at your local senior center, or schools..scouts (boy or girl) call first to see if there is a need.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I throw it in the trash. Seriously... If I saved things like yarn scraps, fabric scraps, books I have read, etc. and waited to figure out what to do with them...... In the mean time I wouldn't be able to move from room to room in my home! (The term "hoarder" would apply)!

While it is good to reuse, reduce, recycle..... It's just impossible to do so with EVERYTHING! You ASKED what we do with them and some of us (me included) toss them in the trash! Good thing I use natural fibers almost exclusively... They breakdown and are biodegradable. A Red Heart One Pound afghan will stay in the landfill for centuries... My wool scraps will decompose.


----------



## groomerkim (Mar 17, 2013)

Shautzie, I believe that is a Magic Ball, where you start a ball with leftover yarn and keep adding to it, then when one starts knitting or crocheting with it "Magic" happens, because you have "forgotten" what colors and yarns were wound up.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Also, you can take a bird suet cage stuff it with scrap yarn hang it out near a bird feeder.
When birds make their nests they will use your colorful scraps and have pretty nests!
http://www.fiberfarm.com/2011/03/the-first-day-of-spring


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

I use them to make flowers and other appliques to embellish other knitted items.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

Kathie said:


> * Do not give them to birds - there are reports from conservation groups that the birds are ingesting the bits of yarn and choking, or just having the yarn stuck in their belly because they can't process the material through their systems so they starve, and in some cases, they are getting their feet and legs
> 
> This is true..This same subject came up at my vet's the other day (she puts our horse hair). A client came in with a nest of baby birds. The babies had yarn around their necks, but could not be saved. ALSO- DO NOT leave out dryer lint.*


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Dog blankets for the Sheltered


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for any suggestions![/quote]

When my collection starts to add up, I take several strands at the same time, grab my size 50 needles and knit away. Soon I come up with a scarf, wrap, or cowl. It is a quick and easy way to use all the yarn at one time. Nothing goes to waste. No two projects will look the same. You might have one color more than another or a fabric you aren't too crazy about. That can be the constant theme and it doesn't look like an accident then. This is really fun to do!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

SallieH said:


> Kathie said:
> 
> 
> > * Do not give them to birds - there are reports from conservation groups that the birds are ingesting the bits of yarn and choking, or just having the yarn stuck in their belly because they can't process the material through their systems so they starve, and in some cases, they are getting their feet and legs
> ...


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I have located a local group who meets to knit for charity - veterans, preemies, etc. Every so often I gather up yarn that I'm not going to use, the ends of skeins, etc., bag them up and drop them off. I work a lot of hours and don't always have time to do that knitting so I'm happy to have found a group who is delighted to have my donations.


----------



## Maxie's Mom (Aug 28, 2013)

Many schools, nursing homes, rehabs, etc. love scrap yarn for children/patients to use for craft projects. My grandchild's kindergarten class made "yarn pictures " with yarn, glue, sequins, bits of trim, and then they were hung from the ceiling with more yarn. 

This is an idea if you don't want to knit with little bits and truly want rid of.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought a pom pom maker and make variegated colours balls. Put on hats , make rugs or like me donate to charity for someone else to make things. They make super little cuddly toys too .


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I have a friend who is making a blanket with her scrap yarn. Every time she finishes a project she picks up the blanket and adds on the left over, and then put it aside until the next left over yarn is available. It is coming out really nice.


This is what I do. I have 2 blankets in progress, each in a different weight of yarn, that I add to with any small amounts of leftover yarn that I have after completing a project. It will take forever for me to finish these, but at least the yarn is not being wasted.


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

I send very small balls of leftovers to the kindergarten classes in the local schools, teachers really appreciate them for the children. Lynn


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I make PICC line bandage covers for Knots of Love , they have a pattern posted on their website and I have taken to making them using the "magic loop" method which is so much nicer than using 4 dpn's.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

Reezy said:


> I just don't like to discard small amounts of yarn after the main project is finished. Here's the situation: There is not enough to make even half of ONE sock, but I keep it. Well, it's adding up and I have a ridiculous amount of this 'n that and it's all taking up space. I've used some of it in the past to knit pretty scarves where you CO 150+ stitches and use only one strand at a time from one end to the other in a moss-type stitch, and that works well, but it would be great to have some other ideas. Thanks for any suggestions!


I laid all the partial balls out on a table and sorted them by which colors went together well. Then I used two at a time to make vest for myself. For instance, knit a green strand with a blue one followed by a red and a yellow. When one ball is gone (for instance the green), I would pick up one of the next colors (maybe the yellow) work it together with the blue until the blue was gone and then pick up the red. Makes the transition from one color pair to another a little smoother. I really like the resulting vest and wear it frequently.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Granny Squares and Helix Hats


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Doll clothes could be one way to use up scraps. A striped scarf in multi colors?
I'm saving sock yarns to make CRAZY SOCKS, which are non matching fraternal twins. The rage with kids these days is non matching socks, so this might be a fun thing. I was in a museum this winter and took a picture of these socks: (selling for $30 a pair BTW):


----------



## CraftySK (Feb 19, 2015)

I am the director of a preschool and when I have lots of small bits of yarn left over I donate it to the center the children created beautiful pieces of art with the yarn and find all kinds of other uses for it. We have also given knitting and crochet lessons to those that are interested and the teacher leaves the materials out. You would be surprised what 4 and 5 year olds can do with a piece of yarn. You might find a school in your area that would love to have some of it for their art studio.


----------



## Danny (Jan 20, 2013)

I stuff small knit balls to make inside play toys for kids and pets


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

I saw this the other day on You tube


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I use left over wool as stitch markers and if it is 1/2 ball or more I put it away to make blankets.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I use small left over balls of yarn to make stripes on beanie caps for donation.


----------



## Conime (May 17, 2014)

yourmother306 said:


> Here is a fun website for leftovers
> 
> http://simpleknits.blogspot.com/2008/03/500-patterns-to-knit-with-1-285-yards.html


whoa! what a list!.... lots of great ideas for bazaar items, too.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a hat knit from all sorts of green yarn, all sorts of stitch patterns that work into a delightful combination.sort of a sampler if you will. There is a really short video on YouTube. Four shots of the hat....Name..gheezi


----------



## pashunknit (Aug 3, 2011)

One more idea: My granddaughter is a middle school art teacher. I asked her if she could use my leftovers and she jumped at the chance to have them. Maybe you can find one in your area.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Leftover yarn is good for making lapghans for nursing home residents. I was at my LNH talking to the craft director---we were talking in the hallway. There were several residents both walking and in wheelchairs so I asked each one if they would mind if a lapghan had all different colors in it. They all agreed that they would be delighted that someone took the time and effort to make a blanket for them. They said they wouldn't care what the colors were. Many are put in homes and then forgotten by their families so they are grateful for any attention.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I save all my snippings as well as leftovers and use them to stuff toys made with yarn dark enough it doesn't show through. Or, I'll stuff polyfill around a yarn bits core if I'm afraid colors will show through. Seems to make it a bit more durable for toys that will go through the washing machine to remove baby drool and such.


----------



## RPM (Feb 23, 2015)

You could use them for a six sided toy. Knit 6 2" by 2" (or 3 by 3) squares Sew them into a cube and stuff with polyfill. Makes a toy. Or knit pin cushions. Google knitted pin cushions in strip for the pattern.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

MissNettie said:


> There used to be a project that animal shelters used, call the "Snuggles" project, where people made and donated blankets (small ones, pet size) for the animals to make them feel more at home and to take with them when adopted. I have not looked it up in a long time, but I have always meant to do some of that. I am making a rug with my leftovers. I started it as a pet blanket, but it was so pretty, I put it on the floor and it is still there. I am making another.


There is also a project asking for knit and crochet nests for the different wild rescue places...even a fairly large nest wouldn't take much yarn...
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/nest.html
http://www.insidebainbridge.com/2013/03/21/call-to-knitters-wildlife-shelter-needs-your-help-to-make-baby-bird-nests/
Here's a couple to give you an idea...


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

I make "Diversity Socks!"


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Our family were visiting from Australia last September and our nine year old grand daughter asked me what I did with all 'the stuff left over when you have knitted something for us?'
I told her that I put it in a bag and then have small amounts for when I need it.

Her response to that was 'my dollies need blankets.'

I didn't know that dollies feel the cold. Hers don't now as like all good grannies I made two blankets.
One I knit in multicoloured stripes and the other I made multicoloured mini granny squares.

I sent them to her in Oz and now I am a very popular granny.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Years ago when long skirts were the style, I made a patchwork one of scrap yarn (pattern came from McCall's Needlework magazine I believe). Various patterns and sizes of squares and it came out quite well. I sold it at a consignment shop that handled arts and crafts.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I knit loads of smallish squares, keep them in a bag and when I want something completely mindless to do sew them into blankets.


----------



## scrappyfox (Apr 10, 2013)

I save all my bits and pieces as well as the other girls in my group. After about 3 months we send them to an Indian Reservation in Arizona and they do wonderful things with the left over yarn. Nothing is going to waste.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I use leftover yarn and knit strips to cover plastic hangers . They sell like hot cakes at bazaars for blouses with wide necks.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

U can put them in a glass vase or bowl. They make a lovely display piece.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Baby hats


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

yourmother306 said:


> Here is a fun website for leftovers
> 
> http://simpleknits.blogspot.com/2008/03/500-patterns-to-knit-with-1-285-yards.html


Brilliant - thanks for this link!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

yourmother306 said:


> Here is a fun website for leftovers
> 
> http://simpleknits.blogspot.com/2008/03/500-patterns-to-knit-with-1-285-yards.html


Brilliant - thanks for this link!


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi I recently discovered Helix knitting and I have been making cowls for the homeless, I start with about 140 sts knit & purl rib of 3 by 3 for two inches, then go down to 2 by 2 rib (just by k2tog) and then go for 7". If I have fingering or lighter weight I use two strands tog and then use a size 9 or 10 needle to make it spongy (?). And, with the helix method each color only uses like 20 sts, so I can really use up my little scraps. I hope you use them some fun way.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I mix them with polyfil and use tem to stuff toys. Sometimes you just need a small amount for parts o toys


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

have a look at my avatar, this rug was made from pom -poms using left over bits of yarn, I used the Clover pom- pom maker, and sent a photo of it to Clover who put it on their website.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Funny I just addressed this very subject last night the small balls of yarn (based on same weight but doesn't have to be) can be russian joined to make your own unique variegated especially true if you have small balls of expensive yarn. If you are on a tight budget like I am I find it makes my yarn budget go even further and I have never had one of my Ugly (any blanket I make with out a planned color scheme)blankets turned away or not wanted I had a family friend make comment on one of my oddball yarn cakes last night how she felt it was pretty and I told her what it was and how did that you could see the possibilities going through her head and her eyes shone with excitement....plus I have a daughter the younger of the two that I have addicted to crafting knitting/crochet gives her oddballs to me as we "borrow" yarn back and forth you just can't lose if you are making it go further (this subject gets me very excited because I think of all the endless possibilities)


----------



## Glenden9 (May 14, 2014)

Can you tell me what a magic ball is and also a potato chip scarf? I have lots of leftovers and would like to know what these are, please.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I found the magic ball and potato chip scarf on google. Thanks


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

would be good for someone who makes figures etc,or blankets for animal sancturies they dont mind stripes


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

This one requires a bit of sorting. (If you sort as you acquire it, it's easy) 

Knit log cabin squares, There's all sorts of patterns out there but you just knit a square then pick up sts along one side and knit another square. Then you pick up on the long side and knit the same number of rows as the square had, turn 90 degrees and pick up again. Keep doing that, adding four rows every third 'set'. Good luck.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Kathie said:


> * Do not give them to birds - there are reports from conservation groups that the birds are ingesting the bits of yarn and choking, or just having the yarn stuck in their belly because they can't process the material through their systems so they starve, and in some cases, they are getting their feet and legs tangled and broken *


I've heard this too so never put yarn out for the birds. Dog hair on the other hand is something I've been putting out for years and the birds love it for their nests. I have an overabundance of that right now. lol[/quote]

They also use it to make their nests. It is not good because most scraps are acrylic and they retain water which is not good, especially for the fledglings. This is why their nests are built with organic materials.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

See if a local afterschool program or similar program would like to use it for crafts?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Magic ball is the way to go.
Just tie a GOOD knot, leave the ends maybe 2". They add to the look.
Just tie a piece of yarn, wind onto the ball, then add the next piece of yarn, And keep going.
Now knit. I make scarfs, hats, lapghans for senior centers,
Comes out crazy and wild and never 2 are the same.

I also donate yarn to the local schools. Art classes and elementary grades use them for projects.

Maybe there is a woman's shelter, senior center, etc nearby. They always take yarn


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

If you crochet you might try this!

http://winkieflash.nl/2012/10/15/free-pattern-groovy-ghan/


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Maybe make a shawl or blanket and just take one ball until you use it up, then grab another one.
> 
> I have a friend who is making a blanket with her scrap yarn. Every time she finishes a project she picks up the blanket and adds on the left over, and then put it aside until the next left over yarn is available. It is coming out really nice.


I bet that is really pretty and full of memories of items made! Great idea!


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

How about some Fair Isle knitting?


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

CuriousKitty said:


> There is also a project asking for knit and crochet nests for the different wild rescue places...even a fairly large nest wouldn't take much yarn...
> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/nest.html
> http://www.insidebainbridge.com/2013/03/21/call-to-knitters-wildlife-shelter-needs-your-help-to-make-baby-bird-nests/
> Here's a couple to give you an idea...


So glad you posted these links!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I received this in the KP newsletter just today!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333189-1.html


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

dragonswing said:


> So glad you posted these links!!


There's more, this at least gives you a direction to look...They need them as they wash them several times a day (rotate), and they need to be tight...It's fun doing the tiny ones!
I smile when I see your avatar, my name is Kittenfish...answer to Kit...


----------



## knittine (Feb 21, 2015)

My husband has made one wall in my knitting room a yarn wall with built in cubicles... so I basically have my own yarn store! I found from personal past experience that when I would donate yarn to the various retirement homes in town, that the wool yarns simply were not well liked and not used. The acrylic seemed ever so much more popular. Well, most of my yarns are wool, silk, etc.. hence my own yarn store wall. I have made myself "use yarn" from the wall for the past two years because I was astonished by the amount of left over yarn (which translates into mega $$$$$$$) for different projects, gifts, etc... I'm at that stage where I am writing the patterns and designing. My leftovers are perfect for this.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi everybody,
I think I'll use this lady's idea of miter squares in 2 inch square measure. It would be less time for this and I can make them 2 @ a time. Keeping a ring marker at the center stitch. Bea


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

striped socks, hats, mitts. also cat and dog toys.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

For knitting worsted I make mittens, using small bits dividediin half so you have enough for both mittens, like a main color you have lots and then stripes with some of the small leftovers, sometimes I very the stripes, like k1p1 or slip 1knit 1 and they look like you planned them that way! These mittens are always received by churches or libraries at Christmas, make them childrens size and easy!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

For knitting worsted I make mittens, using small bits dividediin half so you have enough for both mittens, like a main color you have lots and then stripes with some of the small leftovers, sometimes I very the stripes, like k1p1 or slip 1knit 1 and they look like you planned them that way! These mittens are always received by churches or libraries at Christmas, make them childrens size and easy!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

I send mine to the Jr. class rooms , with my GDs. to use. 
Teachers love them and so do the students... They do all kinds of creative crafts with them...


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Yourvaried textures may be great for Twiddle Muffs used to calm dimentia patients.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I take my left over yarn to a local assisted living home. The residents there have very little income available to buy yarn and are always appreciate it. I've also taken patterns to the home for hats they can knit for charity. Right now one woman has made over 100 for our local hospital nursery.
bbk


----------



## hh2009yc (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you for the warning on the birds. I wondered if that might happen when the lady told me she was doing it. I definitely will pass the information to her.


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

Reezy said:


> I just don't like to discard small amounts of yarn after the main project is finished. Here's the situation: There is not enough to make even half of ONE sock, but I keep it. Well, it's adding up and I have a ridiculous amount of this 'n that and it's all taking up space. I've used some of it in the past to knit pretty scarves where you CO 150+ stitches and use only one strand at a time from one end to the other in a moss-type stitch, and that works well, but it would be great to have some other ideas. Thanks for any suggestions!


I have made afghans ( my name is Fayzee) if you want to see them, they are very eclectic but turn out very well and I give them to the women's shelter or the men's shelter and they are very appreciated


----------



## Scubajnke (Mar 24, 2015)

What a fun site!!



yourmother306 said:


> Here is a fun website for leftovers
> 
> http://simpleknits.blogspot.com/2008/03/500-patterns-to-knit-with-1-285-yards.html


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

maspd said:


> I agree. A magic ball makes a wonderful potato chip scarf. They are fun to knit and oh so colourful when you make them with a magic ball.


What's a potato chip scarf? Can I knit some dip, too?


----------



## L2Arnold (Apr 24, 2015)

Reezy, a version of the use you outlined is to start your project with TWO yarns. When the first runs out, add a new one and keep adding another yarn as each previous one runs out. You can also do this method by using one neutral yarn throughout and adding colored yarns so you're always knitting with two yarns. Even uneven yarns can be used, as it adds texture to your project. I like to use seed stitch with this, but other stitches are equally fun. Happy experimenting!


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> Here is a fun website for leftovers
> 
> http://simpleknits.blogspot.com/2008/03/500-patterns-to-knit-with-1-285-yards.html


Love these ideas, have bookmarked for future x Thanks


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

As of now I have just let my leftover yarns just accumulate.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Maybe make a shawl or blanket and just take one ball until you use it up, then grab another one.
> 
> I have a friend who is making a blanket with her scrap yarn. Every time she finishes a project she picks up the blanket and adds on the left over, and then put it aside until the next left over yarn is available. It is coming out really nice.


That is a great idea. I saw somewhere where you put all the yarn in a bag (preferably one you can't see through) and start knitting on the yarn you have; when that is done, grab a yarn from the bag (no peeking) and start knitting. Do this until all yarn is used up.


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

I put like colors in a tall glass vase to match the decor of a room. Shows off my character and great conversation piece!


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

sschimel said:


> Magic balls.


I was going to suggest the. Too. Also called magic cakes. Going to a class at my LYS in Natick MA on 5/21 to learn how to make them.


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

Reezy said:


> I just don't like to discard small amounts of yarn after the main project is finished. Here's the situation: There is not enough to make even half of ONE sock, but I keep it. Well, it's adding up and I have a ridiculous amount of this 'n that and it's all taking up space. I've used some of it in the past to knit pretty scarves where you CO 150+ stitches and use only one strand at a time from one end to the other in a moss-type stitch, and that works well, but it would be great to have some other ideas. Thanks for any suggestions!


My friend makes adults socks and with the leftover yarn, she makes socks for babies.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

L2Arnold said:


> Reezy, a version of the use you outlined is to start your project with TWO yarns. When the first runs out, add a new one and keep adding another yarn as each previous one runs out. You can also do this method by using one neutral yarn throughout and adding colored yarns so you're always knitting with two yarns. Even uneven yarns can be used, as it adds texture to your project. I like to use seed stitch with this, but other stitches are equally fun. Happy experimenting!


I made a shrug for my daughter doing this and it came out great. Used up lots of different yarns and since it wasn't fitted all I had to do was knit a rectangle and seam the sides. There was a bit of size difference from one end to the other but again it didn't matter given the project.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I use them on baby sweaters as stripes, small patterns, etc.

I found a way of using them to cover buttons so instead of a plain plastic button I use a contrasting color.

Mom always said, "never waste any yarn".


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

charliesaunt said:


> I use them on baby sweaters as stripes, small patterns, etc.
> 
> I found a way of using them to cover buttons so instead of a plain plastic button I use a contrasting color.
> 
> Mom always said, "never waste any yarn".


I like the button idea! Thanks!
Kit


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

bluemoon knitter said:


> I put like colors in a tall glass vase to match the decor of a room. Shows off my character and great conversation piece!


I have some beautiful cut glass bowls, which are on display. I put some of my nicest yarn in them, so when I walk past them I can enjoy both the bowl and the yarn.


----------



## helen hager (Feb 16, 2015)

What is a magic ball?? I made myself a coat {Joseph's} of many colors for around the house. It's warm, needed for Pa. winters, in fact I have it on right now.


----------



## helen hager (Feb 16, 2015)

Now I not only want to know what a magic ball is, I also want to know what is a potatoe chip scarf? I sure am glad I joined this group I'm learning so much. And I thought I was happy just learning how to K and P...


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

helen hager said:


> Now I not only want to know what a magic ball is, I also want to know what is a potatoe chip scarf? I sure am glad I joined this group I'm learning so much. And I thought I was happy just learning how to K and P...


I asked earlier but no answer so I googled it. It's a ruffled scarf made with short rows. Lots of instructions available if you decide to make one. To make a magic ball left over yarns are joined to make a continuous strand and then knitted. Lots of instructions for that, too. I don't think I'll do the scarf but a magic ball sounds fun.


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

mitered square blanket


----------



## helen hager (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks, Now I need to learn to Google, I'm not only new to knitting, I'm learning to use the computer too.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, to have this problem!!! Magic balls are great. Mitered squares are great (I am actually doing one with dk weight leftover yarn), doll clothes are great. Hats or fingerless gloves are great. I often make simple scarves and add simple or random stripes and fringe from leftovers--especially in variegated yarns that have the base scarf color in them. Make a sweater and add a stripe or two with a contrasting color. Make your own greeting cards and add pieces of yarn to the design. The options are as endless as your creativity.


----------



## knitty19 (Mar 10, 2013)

I crochet a chain long enough to go around a wire hanger then single crochet 4 rows and take two hangers held together and sew around the whole hanger. It makes a nice heavy and slide prove sweater hanger. Of course I have since discovered that there are many shapes of wired hangers and it's not easy to find two the same.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Christmas ornaments are a fun and quick way to use up little bits of yarn.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Reezy said:


> I just don't like to discard small amounts of yarn after the main project is finished. Here's the situation: There is not enough to make even half of ONE sock, but I keep it. Well, it's adding up and I have a ridiculous amount of this 'n that and it's all taking up space. I've used some of it in the past to knit pretty scarves where you CO 150+ stitches and use only one strand at a time from one end to the other in a moss-type stitch, and that works well, but it would be great to have some other ideas. Thanks for any suggestions!


Here is a link that uses small amounts of yarn:

http://www.hpicanada.ca/izzy-dolls/knitting-pattern/


----------



## Mitsue39 (Apr 3, 2012)

Check with local schools- kindergarten and first grade teachers usually love them for art projects.


----------



## GemmaP28 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

